# King Bed Mod On 25rss



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been searching through the mods section looking for a mod for the queen slide out bed... We just bought a 25RSS and the only camplaint is about the bed sleeping from side to side with your feet hitting the walls... My husband is 6'2 and is too long to sleep on his back with his legs straight in the bed... I did a search for beds mod's and came up with others who were talking about doing this mod but didnt have any pic's posted and really their were a ton to look through so I thought I would just post a new topic to see if anyone has pictures or has done a mod where you would add some sort of wood under the bed that maybe slides out and latches to extend the bed into the camper to turn how you sleep...... ANy ideas or someone who has done this .... Thanks for the help, Kelle


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

at the niagra rally someone did that to thier 27rsds, i believe they had a brace that they set up and put foam over it, seemed to work pretty good for them. Sorry cant help u with pics but i'm sure someone else will


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is one of the many threads on the king bed mod. Enjoy. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=king+bed. James


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replys... I have been looking through all the mods for this King bed mod, and have come up with a thought for a more concealed mod, was hoping someone has done this or can put in their two cents.....

How about a piece of plywood that can be slide under the bed when not in use and when you pull it out, legs of some sort give the support to the floor??
Then just keep the original queen mattress (with King sheets) and add a seperate bed or foam for on top of the added wood (have to get creative for this, I have a friend who paid someone like 50$ to cut a new mattress down to fit in his camper, could probably have a twin bed cut down to fit their) then store the extra piece on top of the original mattress against the wall when not in use.. This is what my thought are, just not sure about how to properly support the wood that would slide under the bed ... Any suggestions or thoughts????? Thanks, Kelle...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kemccarthy said:


> Thanks for the replys... I have been looking through all the mods for this King bed mod, and have come up with a thought for a more concealed mod, was hoping someone has done this or can put in their two cents.....
> 
> How about a piece of plywood that can be slide under the bed when not in use and when you pull it out, legs of some sort give the support to the floor??
> Then just keep the original queen mattress (with King sheets) and add a seperate bed or foam for on top of the added wood (have to get creative for this, I have a friend who paid someone like 50$ to cut a new mattress down to fit in his camper, could probably have a twin bed cut down to fit their) then store the extra piece on top of the original mattress against the wall when not in use.. This is what my thought are, just not sure about how to properly support the wood that would slide under the bed ... Any suggestions or thoughts????? Thanks, Kelle...


Does it need to be King size for your DW as well? My DW is 5'1" on a good day, so she could sleep either way just fine. At one point I thought about sliding some wood under the mattress and then bringing it out at night (just 50% of the bed would be longer). I would then, as a test, simply use a dinette cushion to make the new part level with the existing mattress. I never did it...but I was something I thought about for a while.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the replys... I have been looking through all the mods for this King bed mod, and have come up with a thought for a more concealed mod, was hoping someone has done this or can put in their two cents.....
> 
> How about a piece of plywood that can be slide under the bed when not in use and when you pull it out, legs of some sort give the support to the floor??
> Then just keep the original queen mattress (with King sheets) and add a seperate bed or foam for on top of the added wood (have to get creative for this, I have a friend who paid someone like 50$ to cut a new mattress down to fit in his camper, could probably have a twin bed cut down to fit their) then store the extra piece on top of the original mattress against the wall when not in use.. This is what my thought are, just not sure about how to properly support the wood that would slide under the bed ... Any suggestions or thoughts????? Thanks, Kelle...


Does it need to be King size for your DW as well? My DW is 5'1" on a good day, so she could sleep either way just fine. At one point I thought about sliding some wood under the mattress and then bringing it out at night (just 50% of the bed would be longer). I would then, as a test, simply use a dinette cushion to make the new part level with the existing mattress. I never did it...but I was something I thought about for a while.
[/quote]
This is for my DH who is 6'2... I too had thought about the dinette cushions to use as a test... He just cant sleep with his legs extended because they hit the walls, so I thought hmmm, what about doing a mod so we could sleep the length (turning the bed) of our 25RSS and even if his feet hung over, atleast they wouldnt be jammed against the wall....


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

This might be the thread your looking for. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=king+bed . James


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> This might be the thread your looking for. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=king+bed . James


Thanks for the help, this does sound more like what I had in mind.....Kelle


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

In our 250RS we sleep front to back with our heads at the back of the trailer. As we are both tall, we found that our feet were hanging off the bed. After measuring the bed, I noted the bed from side to side was longer than head to toe and re-positioned the bed accordingly. With the bed repositioned, it easier for us to change the sheets and it provides the extra length so our feet aren't hanging off the end.


----------

